# طرد ابو حامد  من التحرير بهتافات  المنافق اهو



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

​ 




قام* المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير بطرد النائب البرلماني عن حزب المصريين الأحرار محمد أبو حامد أثناء محاولته الدخول إلى الميدان، معتبرين أنه أحد الفلول بعد إعلانه تأييد الفريق أحمد شفيق في جولة الإعادة، مرددين هتافات "ارحل ارحل يا فلول". الصحافة فين المنافق اهو*
*وحاول أبو حامد بدوره الدفاع عن نفسه، قائلاً:"إنه نزل إلى ميدان التحرير كمصري وأنه ضد الأحكام الصادرة اليوم بشأن قضايا المتهمين بقتل المتظاهرين"، إلا أن أحد المتواجدين بالميدان قام بدفعه وإلقاء الماء عليه، قبل أن ينجح البعض في تخليصه من أيدي المتظاهرين ليخرج من شارع طلعت حرب.*


​


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

علىاساس يعنى ان محمد مرسى هو الثورى ههههه
الاخوان اكبر نفاق وكذب شوفناة منهم
محمد مرسى دة بنفسة وفى برنامج على الجزيرة قال
غير ورارد اطلاقا ترشح احد من الاخوان للرئاسة
مش كدة وبس قال الاخوان ليس فى تخطيطهم دخول البرلمان او اىمنصب سياسى
وبعيدن تقولى محمد حامد هو المنافق ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

منافق !!!!

ابو حامد منافق 

ياريت مصدر الخبر يا تيلر


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> منافق !!!!
> 
> ابو حامد منافق
> 
> ياريت مصدر الخبر يا تيلر


 

http://www.egypttoday.us/?p=62564


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

انا كرهت ميدان التحرير باللى فيه

وصدقت الكلمه : ميدان التحرير مش بيعبر عن كل مصر

لكنها قله قلييييييييييله  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

ايه مصر اليوم ده ؟؟؟؟

ده موقع ولا جريدة وايه نسبة الثقة في كلامها ؟؟؟


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه مصر اليوم ده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ده موقع ولا جريدة وايه نسبة الثقة في كلامها ؟؟؟


 

*الموضوع منتشر على الفيس والمواقع الاخبارية*

www.alwafd.org/%D8%A3%D8%AE%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1/13-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B9%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%8A/219639-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF-%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AF-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D9%84%D8%AF%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%87-%D8%B4%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%82

*لو مش واثقه فى الوفد يبقى مفيش غير انى اجيب ابو حامد شخصيا !!*

*على فكره عمل اتصال على برنامج ناس بوك  واعترف بالحصله*


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

مردتش يعنى على كلامى تيللر ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> *الموضوع منتشر على الفيس والمواقع الاخبارية*
> 
> www.alwafd.org/%D8%A3%D8%AE%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1/13-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B9%20%D8%A7%D9%8    4%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%8A/219639-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF-%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AF-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D9%84%D8%AF%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%87-%D8%B4%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%82
> 
> ...



يبقى الناس اللى قالت كده مبيفهموش طبعا

اكيد اخوااااان هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> مرددين هتافات "ارحل ارحل يا فلول". الصحافة فين المنافق اهو



فلول ابو حامد فلول 

كويس كده اتأكدت انهم مبيفهموش


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> علىاساس يعنى ان محمد مرسى هو الثورى ههههه
> الاخوان اكبر نفاق وكذب شوفناة منهم
> محمد مرسى دة بنفسة وفى برنامج على الجزيرة قال
> غير ورارد اطلاقا ترشح احد من الاخوان للرئاسة
> ...


 
*ايه ال جاب الاخوان فى الموضوع*
*دا واحد بيدعم شفيق علنى وبعدين عامل فيها ثورى وراح التحرير*
*يبقى يستاهل ال جرى له*
*مش قلنا قبل كدة الذى لا يملك قرارة و يساق *
*يقعد على جنب ويتفرج على الاحرار الحقيقين*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> *ايه ال جاب الاخوان فى الموضوع*
> *دا واحد بيدعم شفيق علنى وبعدين عامل فيها ثورى وراح التحرير*
> *يبقى يستاهل ال جرى له*
> *مش قلنا قبل كدة الذى لا يملك قرارة و يساق *
> *يقعد على جنب ويتفرج على الاحرار الحقيقين*


انا ثورية وانتخبت حمدين وفى الاعادة شفيق

انت مش واخدبالك الامتحان المرة دى مش بيقلك جاوب بيقولك اختار ما بين القوسين

شفيق افضل من الاخوان


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا ثورية وانتخبت حمدين وفى الاعادة شفيق
> 
> انت مش واخدبالك الامتحان المرة دى مش بيقلك جاوب بيقولك اختار ما بين القوسين
> 
> شفيق افضل من الاخوان


 

*ثورية وانتخبت شفيق*

*اومال كنت عايزه  مين يسقط فى الثورة ؟-- اكيد المطر شتاءا :99:*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> *ثورية وانتخبت شفيق*
> 
> *اومال كنت عايزه  مين يسقط فى الثورة ؟-- اكيد المطر شتاءا *


لاء كنت عايزة مطر فى الصيف كده كده المطر بينزل فى الشتا 

كنت عايز* نظام فاشل يسقط

بس مجبش نظام افشل ( الاخوان ) يقعد


شفيق ممكن نمشيه بعد 4 سنين لكن الاخوان الابديين الازليين هههههههههه

بعدين ازاى ارشح رئيس اخوانى 

ومجلس الشعب اخوانى ومجلش الشورى اخوانى

امال مين هيحاسبه يبقى احنا كده عملنا نفس النظام 
*


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ايه ال جاب الاخوان فى الموضوع*
> *دا واحد بيدعم شفيق علنى وبعدين عامل فيها ثورى وراح التحرير*
> *يبقى يستاهل ال جرى له*
> *مش قلنا قبل كدة الذى لا يملك قرارة و يساق *
> *يقعد على جنب ويتفرج على الاحرار الحقيقين*


ههههههه حلوة
على اساس ان محمد مرسى المرشح اللى قصادة تبع حزب البطيخ 
طلب رخم تيللر
هما مين الاحرار الحقيقين دول
ومنهم الاخوان ولالا ؟؟


----------



## girgis2 (3 يونيو 2012)

*وكأن الاخوان والسلفيين هما اللي أيدوا الثورة

دا مفيش حد أدى الثورة بالجزمة أدهم

هما مش دول اللي قالوا على اللي حصل في محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء انهم بلطجية ومش دول اللي قالوا ان البنت اللي اتعرت من الجنود انها مش محترمة وآيه اللي نزلها أصلاااا ؟!!!

المستشار هشام البسطويسي طرح سؤال - باعتباره رجل قانون - وقال لماذا لم يصدق البرلمان على اتفاقية الجنائية الدولية ؟

كان زمانهم اتحاكموا في محكمة العدل الدولية وحتى لو كان مفيش أدلة تدينهم كان زمانهم اتحاكموا لأنهم لا يملكون ما يثبت انهم فعلوا شيئاااا يحول دون قتل المتظاهرين وبالشكل ده مشتركون في الجريمة ويستحقوا نفس العقاب
*​


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء كنت عايزة مطر فى الصيف كده كده المطر بينزل فى الشتا
> 
> كنت عايز* نظام فاشل يسقط*
> 
> ...


 
*بقى ال يجى بالتزوير  هو ال هنعرف نمشيه*
*طيب ما هو هيفضل ماعمزلنا  زى القرد بالتزوير  *

*شوفى يا تاسونى*
*انا كمان انتخبت حمديين*
*بس انتى الاتجاه الاسلامى للاخوان هو سبب موقفك العدائى*
*وشفيق والعصابه اياها  عارفيين كدة كويس وزبيلعبوا على الوتر ده  وانتم كالعادة بتشربوها*

*الراجل شفيق ده كان عامل مؤتمر من ساعة   نص كلامة عبارة  عن اشعال نار بين المسلمين والمسيحيين *
*وده ال هيستمر عليه بعد تولى الرئاسة*
*بس انتى لو فعلا ثورجية ومش طايقة الاخوان يبقى تعلمى  غلط على الاتنين*


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههه حلوة
> على اساس ان محمد مرسى المرشح اللى قصادة تبع حزب البطيخ
> طلب رخم تيللر
> هما مين الاحرار الحقيقين دول
> ومنهم الاخوان ولالا ؟؟


 

*بطيخ تانى يا جرجس*
*انت ليه سايب الموضوع الاساسى وبتنحت فى الاخوان*


----------



## هالة الحب (3 يونيو 2012)

كل انسان يخافهم يبقى عدو ويجب القضاء عليه.لأ بجد هى دى اليموقراطيه ولا بلاش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> *بقى ال يجى بالتزوير  هو ال هنعرف نمشيه*
> *طيب ما هو هيفضل ماعمزلنا  زى القرد بالتزوير  *
> 
> *شوفى يا تاسونى*
> ...



كالعادة بنشربها !!!!! 

لاء هيا دى حقيقتكم فعلا الاخوان كاذبون ومتلونون

اثبت التزوير لا ترمى الناس بالباطل اثبت لو تقدر

ما انا ممكن اقولك مرسى كسب بالتزوير

يعنى انا لو ثورية اعلم غلط على الاتنين يعنى انت هتعلم غلط على الاتنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *بطيخ تانى يا جرجس*
> *انت ليه سايب الموضوع الاساسى وبتنحت فى الاخوان*


يا حول اللة يارب
اية هو الموضوع الاساسى تيللر
ان محمد حامد منافق وبيدعم شفيق
مين المرشح اللى ضدة يا زميلى ؟؟
يعنى شايف ان محمد حامد منافق عشان بيدعم شفيق واللى بيدعم مرسى يبقى اية من وجهة نظرك ؟؟


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كالعادة بنشربها !!!!!
> 
> لاء هيا دى حقيقتكم فعلا الاخوان كاذبون ومتلونون
> 
> ...


 
*لا طبعا  لان مشكلتى مع شفيق فقط*
*ولكنك انت مشكلتك مع الاثنيين*
*شوفت بقى انك متناقضة*


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يا حول اللة يارب
> اية هو الموضوع الاساسى تيللر
> ان محمد حامد منافق وبيدعم شفيق
> مين المرشح اللى ضدة يا زميلى ؟؟
> يعنى شايف ان محمد حامد منافق عشان بيدعم شفيق واللى بيدعم مرسى يبقى اية من وجهة نظرك ؟؟


 
*وهو الميدان ضد مرسى ولا ضد شفيق بمبونى*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> *لا طبعا  لان مشكلتى مع شفيق فقط*
> *ولكنك انت مشكلتك مع الاثنيين*
> *شوفت بقى انك متناقضة*



لاء انا مش متناقضة ان ادامى اتنين وحشين

مش معناه اكون سلبية ومروحش ولا ابطل صوتى

لازم افاضل بينهم شفيق هو الافضل بالنسبة لى

الاخوان كاااااااااذبون


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> وهو الميدان ضد مرسى ولا ضد شفيق بمبونى



اللى فى الميدان ضد اللى حصل فى المحاكمة

فطبعا يدخل شباب الاخوان ويصطاد فى المية العكرة لصالح مرسى


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء انا مش متناقضة ان ادامى اتنين وحشين
> 
> مش معناه اكون سلبية ومروحش ولا ابطل صوتى
> 
> ...


 
لو مقياس المفاضلة عندك هو الكذب

   [YOUTUBE]OTnoxBHcuNQ[/YOUTUBE]

يبجى ازايك  بجااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> لو مقياس المفاضلة عندك هو الكذب
> 
> 
> 
> يبجى ازايك  بجااااا


يارااااااااااااااااااااجل ههههههههههههههه

على اساس الاخوان مقالوش اننا مش هنزل مرشح للرئاسة 

قاموا نزلوا اتنين واحد والفردة بتاعته


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يارااااااااااااااااااااجل ههههههههههههههه
> 
> على اساس الاخوان مقالوش اننا مش هنزل مرشح للرئاسة
> 
> قاموا نزلوا اتنين واحد والفردة بتاعته


 
اذن انت بتعترفى ضمنيا بان شفيق كذاب
رغم ان الكذب هو سبب عدم اختيارك للاخوان
شفت انك متناقضة
ازاااايك بجاااا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> اذن انت بتعترفى ضمنيا بان شفيق كذاب
> رغم ان الكذب هو سبب عدم اختيارك للاخوان
> شفت انك متناقضة
> ازاااايك بجاااا



انت بتقولنى كلام ؟؟؟

انا مقولتش ان سبب رفضى للاخوان هو الكذب فقط

لكن انت اللى متناقض بتبص على الغلط اللى عند غيرك ومتبصش على الغلط اللى عندك

الاخوان قالت مش هنزل مرشح نزلت اتنين ايه رايك فى الكلام ده ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> اللى فى الميدان ضد اللى حصل فى المحاكمة
> 
> فطبعا يدخل شباب الاخوان ويصطاد فى المية العكرة لصالح مرسى




اللى فى الميدان فهموا لعبة الاخوان


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت بتقولنى كلام ؟؟؟
> 
> انا مقولتش ان سبب رفضى للاخوان هو الكذب فقط
> 
> ...


 

*يبقى رغم اعترافك بكذب شفيق هتنتخبى واحد كذاب*

*ومبتعترفيش انه تناقد*
*الوداااع بجااا*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> *يبقى رغم اعترافك بكذب شفيق هتنتخبى واحد كذاب*
> 
> *ومبتعترفيش انه تناقد*
> *الوداااع بجااا*



قصدك الهروب بجا هههههههههههه

مردتش على ولا سؤال

ايه رأيك فى كذب الاخوان اللى هتنتخبهم

ايه رايك فى ادعائك ان اللى فى الميدان ضد شفيق وهما ضد المحاكمة

شفيق دخل الاعادة من اسبوع محصلش حاجة فى التحرير 

رد بعدين ابقى اهرب ماااااااشى


----------



## TELLER (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> قصدك الهروب بجا هههههههههههه
> 
> مردتش على ولا سؤال
> 
> ...


 
لا ده ميعاد انتهاء العمل


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> لا ده ميعاد انتهاء العمل



يعنى هترد لما ترجع البيت انشاء الله ؟؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 يونيو 2012)

الاخوان هما الفلول واللى مش مصدق براحته
لان الاخوان يريدون عصر جليدى لمصر لن ينتهى الا بعلم المسيح​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

الشرعيه الثوريه
تقتضى الذهاب لصناديق الاقتراع
وكتابة يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر

لا للفلول ولا للحزب الوطنى برداء الشرعيه الدينيه
عزيز الناخب ان كنت تعتقد ان صوتك مهم
انتخب شفيق ولا تجعلنا امام حزب وطنى جديد بشرعيه دينيه !


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الشرعيه الثوريه
> تقتضى الذهاب لصناديق الاقتراع
> وكتابة يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
> 
> ...


ما ترسا فى حته يا كابتن لا للفلول ولا انتخب شفيق 
متوتروناش معاكم 
لسه جاى من الميدان :99:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ما ترسا فى حته يا كابتن لا للفلول ولا انتخب شفيق
> متوتروناش معاكم
> لسه جاى من الميدان :99:



شفيق جاى غصبن عنى وعنك وعن الميدان
العسكر قال كلمته وهتتنفذ صدقنى
شفيق جاى جاى
لو انت فاكر بقى ان صوتك هيفرق وهى انتخابات نزيهه انتخب شفيق لانه فى اختيارات الحد الادنى شفيق افضل ومميزات اختيار شفيق
هتكون افضل للشعب كله
هيتعمل دستور بالصح والمظبوط وهيتم تحديد صلاحيات  للبرلمان وهيتم تحديد صلاحيات الرئيس
اعتقد ستنجح الثوره فى وسط تصارع الفلول والاخوان
كل هذا ان صدق شفيق ولم يعيد انتاج النظام المخلوع !


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *وهو الميدان ضد مرسى ولا ضد شفيق بمبونى*


وهو الميدان ضد شفيق بس
يعنى الثورة  بتؤيد مرسى
علىاساس ان الميدان هو شباب الثورة
 يا راجل قول كلام يتعقل مرة


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انتخب شفيق ولا تجعلنا امام حزب وطنى جديد بشرعيه دينيه !




هتنتخب شفيق ازاى وكل القوى الثوريه وكل اللى تبع تيار الثورة

متفقين انهم يبطلوا اصواتهم .. حتى تصويت الخارج كله مصور ورقته كاتبين فيها اى كلام عبيط علشان يبقوا أبطلوا الصوت​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هتنتخب شفيق ازاى وكل القوى الثوريه وكل اللى تبع تيار الثورة
> 
> متفقين انهم يبطلوا اصواتهم .. حتى تصويت الخارج كله مصور ورقته كاتبين فيها اى كلام عبيط علشان يبقوا أبطلوا الصوت​



مارسيلينو القوه الثوريه هى فئه لها الحق الكامل فى اختيار مرشح بعينه او مقاطعة المرشحين كافه او ابطال اصواتهم 
انتو مش واثقين فى نفسكم وفى اختياركم " شفيق " انتخبو هذا الشفيق واقبلو الديمقراطيه الى المنتهى 
الديمقراطيه يا عزيزى هى ان يحكم صاحب الاصوات الغالبه ( الاكثر )
هذه هى الديمقراطيه يا عزيزى
وعليك ان تقبل نتيجتها التى صنعتها بنفسك !


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مارسيلينو القوه الثوريه هى فئه لها الحق الكامل فى اختيار مرشح بعينه او مقاطعة المرشحين كافه او ابطال اصواتهم
> انتو مش واثقين فى نفسكم وفى اختياركم " شفيق " انتخبو هذا الشفيق واقبلو الديمقراطيه الى المنتهى
> الديمقراطيه يا عزيزى هى ان يحكم صاحب الاصوات الغالبه ( الاكثر )
> هذه هى الديمقراطيه يا عزيزى
> وعليك ان تقبل نتيجتها التى صنعتها بنفسك !




انا بسألك سؤال مش بقولك ادينى محاضره 

ولا بقولك أيه رايك فى اختيارى

جاوب على السؤال.. هترشحه ازاى ؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا بسألك سؤال مش بقولك ادينى محاضره
> 
> ولا بقولك أيه رايك فى اختيارى
> 
> جاوب على السؤال.. هترشحه ازاى ؟​


لا دى مش محاضره انا فهمت مشاركتك غلط مش اكتر
وانت برضه فهمت مشاركتى غلط
راجع مشاركتى ع جورج تعرف انى مش هنتخب لانى تبع الثوره مش فلول 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> شفيق جاى غصبن عنى وعنك وعن الميدان
> العسكر قال كلمته وهتتنفذ صدقنى
> شفيق جاى جاى
> لو انت فاكر بقى ان صوتك هيفرق وهى انتخابات نزيهه انتخب شفيق لانه فى اختيارات الحد الادنى شفيق افضل ومميزات اختيار شفيق
> ...


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا دى مش محاضره انا فهمت مشاركتك غلط مش اكتر
> وانت برضه فهمت مشاركتى غلط
> راجع مشاركتى ع جورج تعرف انى مش هنتخب لانى تبع الثوره مش فلول




ما علينا من سؤ الفهم لان دة وارد

يعنى انتى هتقاطع صح ​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ما علينا من سؤ الفهم لان دة وارد
> 
> يعنى انتى هتقاطع صح ​




صح جدا
بس مش هقاطع انا هبطل صوتى


----------



## ahraf ayad (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مارسيلينو القوه الثوريه هى فئه لها الحق الكامل فى اختيار مرشح بعينه او مقاطعة المرشحين كافه او ابطال اصواتهم
> انتو مش واثقين فى نفسكم وفى اختياركم " شفيق " انتخبو هذا الشفيق واقبلو الديمقراطيه الى المنتهى
> الديمقراطيه يا عزيزى هى ان يحكم صاحب الاصوات الغالبه ( الاكثر )
> هذه هى الديمقراطيه يا عزيزى
> وعليك ان تقبل نتيجتها التى صنعتها بنفسك !





اخى الفاضل هل الديمقراطية ان تاتى لنا بمرسى او حتى شفيق هل هذة الديمقراطية التى خرجت لها الثورة اين الدمقراطية التى خرجت من اجلها الثورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لذلك فان اقول اان الثورة لما تاتى لنا الا بوجهيين اقبح من بعضهما او نصمت 
ومبرووووووووووووووووك علينا الثوررررررررررررة


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> اخى الفاضل هل الديمقراطية ان تاتى لنا بمرسى او حتى شفيق هل هذة الديمقراطية التى خرجت لها الثورة اين الدمقراطية التى خرجت من اجلها الثورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لذلك فان اقول اان الثورة لما تاتى لنا الا بوجهيين اقبح من بعضهما او نصمت
> ومبرووووووووووووووووك علينا الثوررررررررررررة




ما مفهومك عن الديمقراطيه ؟!
حتى نتناقش ع ارضيه خصبه !


----------



## ahraf ayad (4 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ما مفهومك عن الديمقراطيه ؟!
> حتى نتناقش ع ارضيه خصبه !




يااستاذ مينا مفهومى عن الديمقراطية نفس مفهوم الثورة ان يكون هناك راى والراى الاخر ان تختلف وقد نتفق ان اطرح ما ارة وانت ايضا لكى نصل الى حل 
انا فى راى ان الثورة كانت بدايتها صحيحة لكن جاء من لستغل هذة الثورة وسحب البساط من تحت اقدام الشباب واعتلوا القمة التى كانوا يطمعون اليها 
وفجاءة ملقناش الشاب فى شباب الثورة من مجلس الشعب فى صوت الشباب 
فى تحديد مصير بلد انا شايف ان الثورة اللى جاية المفروض تكون ضد الناس اللى سرقت الثورة وعرفيين مين هما


----------



## noraa (5 يونيو 2012)

بصوا يا بشباب  نفهم من كدة ان اللى فى الميدان ولا ثوار ولا  يعرفوا حاجة عن البدنجان  كدة اكدوا انهم اخوان  فى ملابس ثوار لانهم هما اللى فلول وكلنا باذن الله مويدين الفريق شفيق ويارب يارب بصلوات البابا شنودة يكون  هو رئيس مصر بدل مرسى اللى عايز الكرسى


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> * النائب البرلماني عن حزب المصريين الأحرار محمد أبو حامد *


* للعلم فقط *
*محمد ابو حامد مستقيل من حزب المصريين الاحرار*​


----------

